# training gear options?



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

leads - 5-6 foot leather,nylon what is the best size and type of leads are best?

harness - nylon, leather what is the best size and type of harness are best?

toys - cloth,leather,syntek,firehose,rubber what is the best size and type of toys are best?

tugs - cloth,leather,syntek,firehose what is the best size and type of tugs are best?

sleeves - cloth,leather,syntek,firehose what is the best size and type of sleeves are best?

bite biulders - cloth,leather,syntek,firehose what is the best size and type of bite biulders are best?

rags - cloth,leather,syntek,firehose what is the best size and type of rags are best?

collars- choker chain,fur savers,leather collars,nylon what is the best size and type of collars are best?

does the training gear depends on the dogs drives?

i wanted to see what everyone thinks when they buy gear or etc, what u guys perferr and why?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got most of the items you listed above here at my house. What I use tends to be driven by the dog I am working with. 'Cept for things like fur savers, adult harnesses, and possibly long lines or standard leads.


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Leads - 
For trial I use a leather wrap around.

Training leads - I have all kinds of sizes, long lines down to medium and short tabs. I do have some leather ones, but normally use nylon as I often use my leash as a reward. My favorite leashes right now are home-made ones, got the “rope” from a hardware store it is very durable, soft on the hands yet easy to hold and a nice size for the dogs to bite.

Harnesses I do not use anymore. I did have both nylon and leather. I now post on prong collars in protection to encourage pulling from the dogs right from a pup. We use the newer style prongs with the nylon and 2 clasps, that have the quick release snaps for post. I use an “original” prong for corrections.

Toys I don’t use. Raw bones or chew hooves are about it. 

Tugs(small) I have found the french linen ones to be by far the most durable that I have used.

Tugs(large) Again the french linen are my fave but the firehose material are very good and durable, but overall I will choose the linen over all else when I am working my dogs.

Sleeves we use both synthetic and jute. Jute wears quicker but we use it more often since that is what we normally see in trials (I guess) Since I don’t put the sleeves on I can’t really comment on favorites. Our club has a large variety.

Bite Builders, we don’t normally use these. By the time the dogs are off the tugs at around 13-14 months they go onto a trial arm. In some cases we’d use a puppy sleeve first and then move to the hard arm.

Rags - We use leather.

Collars - It depends on the dogs character and what exercise I am working on, but normally I have a fur saver, prong and/or e collar on. I use a cable for the harder to handle dogs who need to be taken down a notch in drive. Prong is used to stimulate drive, cable is used to diminish drive. I only introduce the e collar after the dog understands the basics in the work, sit with attention, down and heel position, and the first lesson with the e collar is very low levels teaching the dog how to turn it off.


I think as with everything in dog training, you need to work within what the dog is bringing to the session. I prefer to train using the large and small tugs, and leash, but if the dog works better for food in OB then I will use that. You need to be able to motivate the dog. Playing with the handler and petting and praise are also very important tools as that is all you have in trial.


----------



## Ben Colbert (Mar 9, 2010)

Tracy, don't you have Bulldogs? You don't use an agitation harness?


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

kenneth
1. ...are you really looking for opinions on how to use over 50 different items ?
you haven't left out many of the basics unless you go into brands 
it's almost like a "how do i train my dog" question ??

2. ...what would it matter to you and your dog what someone else likes or uses for the way they train their dog ??

to me, almost borders on a request to be spoon fed so hope you don't mind me being blunt, but try and focus your Q's and throw in what kind of dog you have and what you want to do with it, but even then, #2 may still apply

so better yet why no tell us what you're doing and what problems you're having ?
good luck


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Ken sounds like you just received in the mail the Ray Allen catalog


----------



## Tracey Hughes (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Ben-

Yes I do have 2 Bulldogs and there was a time I used a harness on them, I actually used harnesses for years, that was before I changed some (most) of my training up. Believe it or not they work better on the prong.

Do you have a Bulldog too??


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Seroquel would help for the gold truck


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Seroquel would help for the gold truck


:lol:

How's the biking going whilst we're at it ? You put on any weight yet ?


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

Tracey Hughes said:


> Leads -
> For trial I use a leather wrap around.
> 
> Training leads - I have all kinds of sizes, long lines down to medium and short tabs. I do have some leather ones, but normally use nylon as I often use my leash as a reward. My favorite leashes right now are home-made ones, got the “rope” from a hardware store it is very durable, soft on the hands yet easy to hold and a nice size for the dogs to bite.
> ...


thanks for your feedback its most edacational 



maggie fraser said:


> :lol:
> How's the biking going whilst we're at it ? You put on any weight yet ?


nope but gained muscle..

kenneth
1. ...are you really looking for opinions on how to use over 50 different items ?
you haven't left out many of the basics unless you go into brands








it's almost like a "how do i train my dog" question ?? 

2. ...what would it matter to you and your dog what someone else likes or uses for the way they train their dog ??

to me, almost borders on a request to be spoon fed so hope you don't mind me being blunt, but try and focus your Q's and throw in what kind of dog you have and what you want to do with it, but even then, #2 may still apply

so better yet why no tell us what you're doing and what problems you're having ?
good luck....

no dont ask .. talk about what i asked in first post about gear i dont want to know other bs \\/



Mario Fernandez: Ken sounds like you just received in the mail the Ray Allen catalog. 

i am interested in whats the difern't things are for and what are best and what ya'll use,i did get it in mail i got leerburg catalog too..


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Hidden-Sleeves/Leather-Hidden-Sleeve-Left

This is the ultimate in testing a “real bite”. If a dog will engage and stay on this testing sleeve, you can bet it will have no trouble biting anything else, equipment or otherwise! This is a very hard sleeve and offers 100% decoy protection. Recommended only as a testing sleeve. Made in the USA.



I got a problem with this sleeve  it says: THIS IS A VERY HARD SLEEVE but if you look at a persons arm its soft and mushy not hard, if it were a real bite should it be soft and mushy like the real arm?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

kenneth roth said:


> http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Hidden-Sleeves/Leather-Hidden-Sleeve-Left
> 
> This is the ultimate in testing a “real bite”. If a dog will engage and stay on this testing sleeve, you can bet it will have no trouble biting anything else, equipment or otherwise! This is a very hard sleeve and offers 100% decoy protection. Recommended only as a testing sleeve. Made in the USA.
> 
> ...


 
](*,)So don't buy it if you don't understand what it does, nor what the terminology...GEEZ


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

kenneth roth said:


> http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Hidden-Sleeves/Leather-Hidden-Sleeve-Left
> 
> This is the ultimate in testing a “real bite”. If a dog will engage and stay on this testing sleeve, you can bet it will have no trouble biting anything else, equipment or otherwise! This is a very hard sleeve and offers 100% decoy protection. Recommended only as a testing sleeve. Made in the USA.
> 
> ...


It means the sleeve is hard leather, and that if a dog can bite and hold this, it should have no trouble biting other things. 

If they made it soft and mushy...then they couldn't say it was very hard, or say that if the dog could bite it and stay on it, that it should be able to bite anything else.

the wording is maybe a little off though...you are right about that...

so you gotta think...is the problem with the sleeve, or the wording?


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

get a half decent flat collar, a leash of whatever kind and start training the dog. All that equipment won't get the dog trained. Hell I don't even use a leash when training for the most part lol.


----------



## kenneth roth (Jul 29, 2010)

its all interesting to read about  i like these things > http://www.signaturek9.com/Store/Leather-Leads/7-8-Heavy-Leather-Leash and http://www.imosh.com/DOGCOLLARS/pages/DOG01PK.htm in pink lol


----------

